# Possible Pregnant Mare



## Courty (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey ! So i need some tips/advice/opinions ... I think my
Mare maybe in foal. She ran in a herd environment with a 
Stallion 7-8mnths ago. But no one reckoned she got in foal
As she didnt stick with the herd but just recently
I noticed her shape has changed. She is 14.2 palimino Paint, 12 yr old, maiden mare and is in good condition (making it harder to tell if she is preggers or not). Also she has been slightly flinchy to touch on the tummy and more anti-social than normal... Opinions ?
Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Yep, get a vet out.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Strong possibility -- vet check due! Better to know for sure right now so you can care for her properly and be prepared for the foaling and the foal.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

A real strong possibility. I'll have to jump on the band wagon on this one--get a vet out so you can know for sure


----------



## Courty (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone !  i hope its not just my wishful thinking ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

if she has been with a stallion for 7-8 months , had heat cycles she is probably preggers.
If you were wanting a foal, you should have had her Vet checked a few months ago.
Has she been vaccinated ? is she in fit weight ? 
I would get a Vet out very soon.


----------



## Courty (Mar 21, 2014)

She was in a herd environment and the stallions owner was pretty sure she wasnt pregnant so i didnt want to spend the money on scans ... She is upto date with all vaccinations and fairly fit ! Hopefully will be able to get a vet out soon. (Im a uni student with money constraints !)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I would be almost certain that she's pregnant if she ran with a stud for so long. Please get the vet out ASAP.


----------



## Courty (Mar 21, 2014)

Ok will do ! Does anyone know how i can upload photos so i can share her pregnancy pictures so far !? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

when you post , you can click go advanced,and find the attachments area.


----------



## Courty (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks ! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

